# How do you store your rhinestones?



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

I just got my first shipment of rhinestones. It's EXCITING! I can't wait to figure out how to make something fun with them. 

Would those of you who use these mind telling me how you store them? Should I get something that has a separate little cubby or drawer for each different kind? I bought 54 different styles. So I don't know how to do that. Do you just keep them in the baggies they came in?

I'm excited to have them, but I don't know how to store them and organize them. 

Any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

I use the Glad plastic storage containers, they come like 4 in a pack at Wal-Mart, or I use the small Sterilite plastic boxes for my ss-06 stones. I don't know how much space you have, but I got 3 sets of heavy duty storage shelves, like the garage type shelves, with 5 shelves each. Don't get the cheaper plastic shelves, they will bend. Rhinestones can get very heavy. That's a set of shelves for ss-06, ss-10, and ss-16, my main groups. I label each of the containers, and I label the spaces on the shelves. That way, when you're grabbing containers, you don't necessisarily have to keep reading through them to find what you want. If, your really organized, you can arrange them on the shelves in alphabetical order. Since my shelves hold 2 containers deep x 6 containers across, I chose to put the most popular colors in the front of the shelves.


----------



## EmbroideryImages (May 14, 2006)

My husband had a tool chest that I utlize. The drawers were set up with dividers for screws and ect. I labeled each divider and I'm able to loads of colors and sizes available @ my fingertips. I do keep the rhinestones in baggies. Just keeps things a little neater.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

I may be in a unique situation but, my wife takes a lot of medication and I juse save the medicine bottles for mine. I also keep the bottles in a storage container.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

I use CLEAR "wonton-soup"/Deli containers......."never-been-used" containers of course!!! LOL

I get 50 pack/8oz. & 50 pack/16oz. from my local restaurant supply store. 


The 50 packs are about 2.50 - 3.00.
(lids are sold separately and are about 1.50 for 100)

They also have 32oz.....which I will be using for my "1000 gross plus" packs. 

You can find containers like these on-line from various wholesale companies AND - of course - EBAY! 
... but they usually come in boxes of 500.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Plastic-Translucent-16-OZ-Deli-Container-500CT_W0QQitemZ260318020281QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item3c9c29c2b9

(make sure to check if the LIDS come with the purchase or if they are sold separately...like the ebay item above) 

Here is another on-line supplier that sells in 50 packs(lids sold separately) 8oz,16oz,32oz...etc
http://www.webstaurantstore.com/dart-16dn05-16-oz-translucent-plastic-deli-container-50-pk/99916DN05.html

...but if you can find a restaurant/party store in your area you will save a lot on S&H...._IF_ you decide to go the "wonton route"!


----------



## CyberSultan (Aug 25, 2008)

I use 32oz containers from Uline.com.

Clear Round Wide-Mouth Jars


----------



## mycraftytoys (Feb 20, 2008)

I use art bin that has some containers in it.. got it at Joann's and have 2 of them.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

mycraftytoys said:


> I use art bin that has some containers in it.. got it at Joann's and have 2 of them.


I bought something like that as well at Joann's....when they were 50% off and free shipping! 
It is the "_Darice jewelry designer carrying case_"









...but I use them to store very small quantities.

I love the little spoon and fine tip tweezers that came with each case.

Are yours similar?

I also purchased 6 of these cases... "Darice bead storage system"
Each little container holds exactly 10gross/10ss worth of stones.










I purchased all of these cases before I started ordering in LARGE/BULK quantities....but they are still nice storage systems!


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

CyberSultan said:


> I use 32oz containers from Uline.com.
> 
> Clear Round Wide-Mouth Jars


I currently use jars like this, but I recently came up with another idea that I am fixing to implement. 

Search Results | U.S. Plastic Corp.

I have found these spice jars that have the 3 or 7 hole split lids and the spoon side on the other side. I figure it would be a lot easier to pour the stones out through these lids or to scoop out a few from the spoon side. This way you don't have to worry about spilling a lot of them out if you accidently dump the jar over.


----------

